# Buildng a Flagstone Patio



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

The spouse decided since I was on "vacation" this long holiday weekend it would be a good time to build the flagstone patio we wanted. :blink:The previous owners of this house had pieces of slate buried randomly around the yard and we have been digging it up for two years!:wacko:

We have a 16'x16' dirt area we use as our "fire pit" that will eventually be our patio. Our yard is also very unlevel, so I decided we could use some of the dirt we have to remove from the patio area to fill a rather nasty dip. That will involve raising the steps and platform that lead to the back yard one more step, about 7". I framed that part in yesterday while the spouse was at work.

Fortunately our oldest son brought a skid steer from his work today to help us dig out the area. there were some issues getting it into the back yard and he ended up having to drag the bucket in behind the tractor through the narrow access. This means we will still have to hand shovel and wheel barrow in the 3 yards of 3/4" gravel and 2 yards of sand that is now residing on our front lawn.:moil:
But we got the patio area dug out and leveled today with the proper 1/4' per foot slope for drainage. Our yard is on a hill that sloped about 3/4" per foot so we had to lower one end and actually work on an upwards slope toward the front to get the proper pitch.  We got the framework in place but I won't tell you what the spouse did to my BRAND NEW Bosch sliding compound saw. I will say I have a new Makita 80 tooth blade and I need a new fence. One cut, all I asked was do ONE CUT. :stop:It was partly my fault as I was standing beside the saw NOT paying attention. I have the shrapnel in my chin as a reminder.:cray:

Here are some pictures of our progress so far. You can see the grandkids came along and brought some "heavy equipment" to help out. Tomorrow we will be bringing in the fill. With luck we will have the stone laid on Monday and the patio finished!:dance3:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Deb,

I'm mighty sorry to hear about your new saw; I know it means a lot to you but I'm even more sorry to hear that you got hurt! Are you OK?

You're making great progress on that patio!!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

*saw*

Thanks Jim, I am fine. I felt the metal splinters hit me, and no saftey glasses on at the time because I wasn't the one cutting, (no excuse!), I am just glad it was my chin and not my eyes. There was a little blood which got me some sympathy.  
Spouse was unscathed thank goodness except for feeling like a total jerk for wrecking my prized saw..lol. Took the carbide tips right off the blade.


----------



## RMilgie (Feb 23, 2009)

Deb this is a great project, It remind me of our patio. I made it out of ...and you will like this one Canadian Flagstone . Some very tough stuff I actually spent several summer doing it 
I'LL see if can find some pic's to send. Glad that you are alright.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Deb, what are you doing? Letting him use your good tools. I thought you said he had some old tools of his own, some junk tools????????????????
I am glad to hear however you BOTH are alright.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Great job so far ! 
Now i know why i don,t let anyone use my tools :nono:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I had been running back and forth to the garage all day to cut wood. (Wheeling the saw to the back yard would have been the SMART thing to do.) I had just pounded two 2 foot stakes into the ground with a 10 pound sledge so I asked nicely, could you just go make that ONE miter cut for me? I blame the sun and the heat and dehydration. (not enough beer!) About a minute later I thought I better go check an make sure everything goes ok. But of course I got to the garage, the saw was all set to go, (so I thought) and I turned my head to look for another stake I had cut.. the saw started and by the time I looked back and yelled STOP... it was too late  Because I was facing the saw at that point I got the splinters thrown back at me. So like I said my fault too for not paying attention. I should have checked the set up like I recommended everyone do in my review. 
Note to self: TAKE YOUR OWN ADVICE!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Glad you are ok.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW Deb, I wish I had half of your energy and ambition. That is a pretty good size undertaking, but will sure be a nice addition when finished. Sorry to hear about the saw mishap and glad all turned out well with no real damage to either your or the spouse.

Keep us updated on the project as you complete it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

*Day 2 1/2*

It was another full day in the back yard. Once again lady luck smiled on us and the eldset son showed up with a different bucket loader that would fit though the side access.:yes4: It was SO much easier then hauling all that stone and sand in by hand! Just moving it around and levelling it was hard enough in the heat (about 28C today). We had a couple of other folks drop by and lend a hand as well which REALLY made the work go fast. And of course, the grandkids and pets had to lend a hand as well.:laugh: 
We got the dirt bed levelled and packed.
We got the weed barrier in.
We got the gravel in, levelled and packed.
We got the sand in, levelled and packed.
I spray painted an outline of the patio in the grass so we could do a mock layout of the stone. There is still a small pile of stone left but we realized we are NOT going to have enough. :shout: Everything will be closed tomorrow, so this may not get finished until Tuesday now. I sure hope the rain holds off.:fie:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Deb, sorry about the saw, and glad you are OK, how is spouses’ eye? You know the one you punched him in? I am sure that is not what happened.

That looks like a great yard project, one you will enjoy for many years. 

The saw one was about as bad a me knocking over my son's coffee into his 200.00 new keyboard. That went over real well, for my part maybe he should not have left it there in the first place. He is using his back up keyboard for now.


----------



## RMilgie (Feb 23, 2009)

Deb are you going to leave the joints open or are yougioing to grout them in ?
If you decide to grout them in I have a great way of doing it. After your sone is all set and ready grout soak the patio using a fine mist do this on a sunny day . Let the patio dry out 
Now take your grout and broom it in place dry. The moisture left in the soil will soak up into the grout. After a day or so it will start to harden up then you can thoughrly soak it to get enough moisture in the grout to get good strength. I did this and it I was happy I did . If and here in Michigan it just when I do the same thing to do little patch job's good luck. Still looking for the pictures .....


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry the instant it happened I didn't say a word just walked out of the garage and took a few deep breaths. Went I went back in the spouse was still attached to the saw wondering what the heck happened..lol. It was the "omg you're bleeding" that brought us back to our senses. The spouse paid for the new blade and has offered to replace the fence but I don't think it's necessary. It will be a remider to "CHECK before you cut". I did try to weasle a new Forrest blade out of the deal but that was pushing it..LOL. 

Rob we have masonry sand that will be swept into the crevices once the stones are set and have been tamped a final time. Then we will moisten that and let it dry. It's not quite concrete or grout but it does harden. 

We got a good deal on the tamper rental, 3 days for the price of a day and a half because of the holiday weekend. Unfortunately if we have to keep it till Tuesday or Wednesday it won't be such a good deal anymore


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

*Day 3*

Today started with a hunt for a landscape place that might be open on a holiday Monday. We spent about 4 hours driving all over the countryside but we actually found a one-man operation that was open AND had flagstone for sale. So we spent another 275.00 for another 1000 pounds of 3/4 flagstone (including 50.00 for delivery and taxes, the stone was .20 per pound). 

Then came the job of piecing together the puzzle. The spouse's back has been out since the start of this project, and mine was faring no better today so the fact that we aren't divorced right now is amazing! We plugged away at it (lots of moaning and cursing) and finally got it finished around 7:00 this evening. We wet it down and tamped it once more to level it. Tomorrow if the rain holds off I will put on the masonry sand. 

This was a HUGE job to do in 3 days. The repairs to the yard will take a while, I am actually going to have a couple of days VACATION before I go back to work. Overall I am happy with it and hopefully we'll get to use it before the snow flies!

I got a couple of pictures before dusk, but the patio was still wet so it's kind of hard to see. I'll take a couple more when it is completed with the masonry sand.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

It's even *more* huge with your hubby's back out. It sounds to me like it's time for you to relax a bit instead of a backbreaking job for a little bit.. unless the sawdust calls.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Whine???????????*



CanuckGal said:


> Then came the job of piecing together the puzzle. The spouse's back has been out since the start of this project,* and mine was faring no better to*day so the fact that we aren't divorced right now is amazing! We plugged away at it (lots of moaning and cursing) and finally got it finished around 7:00 this evening. We wet it down and tamped it once more to level it. Tomorrow if the rain holds off I will put on the masonry sand.



Come on Deb. Quit your whining.:nono: Millwrights can move anything.:moil:
Unless you are a different type of "millwright":yes4: than we had in my GM plant.:yes4: Really your patio is taking a fine shape. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Deb,

Excellent job and I have enjoyed reading the journey that you have shared with us.

Hang in there!


----------



## paininthe (Jun 22, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Today started with a hunt for a landscape place that might be open on a holiday Monday. We spent about 4 hours driving all over the countryside but we actually found a one-man operation that was open AND had flagstone for sale. So we spent another 275.00 for another 1000 pounds of 3/4 flagstone (including 50.00 for delivery and taxes, the stone was .20 per pound).
> 
> Then came the job of piecing together the puzzle. The spouse's back has been out since the start of this project, and mine was faring no better today so the fact that we aren't divorced right now is amazing! We plugged away at it (lots of moaning and cursing) and finally got it finished around 7:00 this evening. We wet it down and tamped it once more to level it. Tomorrow if the rain holds off I will put on the masonry sand.
> 
> ...


In the UK we call this Crazy Paving, for a reason 

Good work, well done


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Deb glad all has turned out well, that is except for the saw thing--the drivig all over just to spend 275.00+/-, well then there is the back thing and of course the "I need to go back to work to rest up thing too. Well at any rate it looks good and when you use it there will be all these fond memories to sit and ponder!!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments folks, much appreciated! 



> Millwrights can move anything.


Well at work with all the right equipment that is true. At home with a wheel barrow and a utility wagon it's a little tougher. But the fellow who deilvered the stone was impressed with how fast we unloaded that truck! I think we were both at the point where we just wanted it to be OVER!

The spouse made it to work today, I didn't think that would happen because we can both barely stand up today. It looks like rain so I am just going to go out to the shop and clean up the MAYHEM we created out there over the weekend.

I have lots of little chunks of PT wood we cut, so I am wondering how you folks dispose of these? I suppose burning them is not a good idea? It's an outdoor fireplace not used for cooking so would that be ok or should I just sent them to the dump? I am not keen about sending toxic waste to the dump either, but I don't know of any wood recycling program in our area.

Jerry...LOL that's alot of "buts". However yes when I am sitting out there enjoying my favourite summer beverage (pina coladas) on a bright sunny day all those "buts" will be fond memories. BUT the spouse and I really need to find a better more relaxing way to spend quality "vacation" time together..LOL. Ah the joys of home ownership eh?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Home ownership the joy and inexpressible satisfaction knowing we have finished one more of the "X" number of projects still to be done!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Deb sorry I have not read your post earlier but like you I have been busy with my projects and can not wait till they are over.

I feel your pain on the saw and I am glad you are not hurt. IN the end metal is just metal but your body parts are not so easily replaced. 

I really like how your patio turned out. You did a fine job as per usual with all your projects.

I usually just throw my PT lumber out in the trash since it is not a good idea to burn it. However, I have heard now though the substance used in PT is different from days of old and is not Carcinogenic but do check into it.

Well done and rest the back now you deserve it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Dan! The weather has been allowing me a little rest for the back  I can't put the masonry sand in until the patio is dry. We have been having showers for the last two days. YAY! I never thought I'd be so happy to have rain. But I do want to get it finished!
I have been following your project. Your's last a lot longer then 3 days! But glad to see you are still hard at it. The snow will be here soon and you are going to be one happy woodworker in that nice cosy shop of yours!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Deb,

Why not just keep the extra PT? It may come in handy in the future. BTW, congrats on the backyard project.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Ken they are just little cut offs from the ends of the stakes and the miter saw killing miter joints...lol. I imagine I will just burn them. 

I got the patio finished today. I cleared some of the regular sand out of the joints then grouted with the perma sand. Wet it down and now it's left to dry over night. We aren't supposed to get more showers until tomorrow sometime. Hopefully we will get a couple of nice warm dry days next week and I'll take a picture of the finished result. 

It is not as "flat" as I would have liked it to be, but it is level with the proper slope. The rocks were not all the same size nor flat and unfortunately they don't bend. I guess if I wanted a smooth surface I would have had to use patio stones. That wasn't the look I was after. 

Now I have to rebuild all those old wooden and cast iron benches out there. That'll be a nice winter project


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

*Finished!*

This is the final picture of the patio, now that it's dried out. We are going to let winter take it's toll, then maybe apply a sealer to it next year. I would like to use something that will bring out more colours in the rocks, but I am still researching that.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I was hoping to catch a shot of the final project. That stone really turned out nice and has eye appealing design. I know you are glad to be done with it.

Nice work!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Job Deb

You and your mate did a nice job 


==========



CanuckGal said:


> This is the final picture of the patio, now that it's dried out. We are going to let winter take it's toll, then maybe apply a sealer to it next year. I would like to use something that will bring out more colours in the rocks, but I am still researching that.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Job well done!!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> This is the final picture of the patio, now that it's dried out. We are going to let winter take it's toll, then maybe apply a sealer to it next year. I would like to use something that will bring out more colours in the rocks, but I am still researching that.


Its not FINAL till your sitting on it having your favorite refreshment! and then having a picture of you and your husband enjoying the fruits of your labour.:yes2:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Guys! We are hosting my softball team's year end bash this weekend. Even though we haven't got the back yard fixed yet I am sure there will be "refreshments" on the patio at some point. Let's hope I don't mean that literally HAHA!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I missed a few days and now it is all done!! Great job you guys, well done. BYW re the saw, just look at as memories every time you see the marks. When my jeep gets dinged on the trail, well that's just memories. But don't hit it with your door cause that is, well, not memories.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

That looks great Deb! I hope the winter isn't too harsh on it.

~Julie~


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I made good use of the destroyed saw blade as you can see below. :lol: A sublte reminder.

I priced all the chemicals to seal and shine up the patio and it will cost over $300.00. That's why I am going to let winter do it's work first. If there are any major issues I can fix them in the spring before I spend that money. I don't expect any problems but I'll wait and see.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

That will be a good reminder for future saw cuts.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> I made good use of the destroyed saw blade as you can see below. :lol: A sublte reminder.


I was looking for a second line of text on the blade. Something like "<insert hubby's name here> Memorial First Cut Blade".


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL well the display was already pushing it. But I do think it is a good reminder for both of us! I'm willing to bet it never happens again.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Deb, that patio sure looks great. That kind of project would take me way longer, but I usually have only yours truly to "help" out . Sorry to hear about the mishap, but I am glad no one was seriously hurt. It is something I think about constantly...sometimes I need to slow down and think through what I am doing and ask myself, am I sure this is the right way to do this? Still, stuff happens...you cannot be too vigilant!
Hey, how about making that saw blade into a clock? You'd be sure to look at it many times a day!
Stay safe, be well, and enjoy that patio!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> Hey, how about making that saw blade into a clock?


Now THAT is a GREAT idea!


----------

